# Need Prayer for Mission Trip



## Dennis Phillips (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm going back to the Philippines on Feb.25th 2008.We'll be going to the jails witnessing about Christ and also be Ministering to the children and feeding the poor. Be praying for protection and safe travel.Last year in the Philippines,we had a car bomb explode on the island next to ours so please be Praying for us.There's not much Law over there.Also pray for the hearts that we will be Preaching to.Pray that they will open there hearts to God's Word.
Thank You,
Dennis


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

I will be Praying for you and yours especially for your safety, I will also Pray for your safe return.

May the good Lord Bless your efforts.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent in your behalf, that the Holy Spirits will be strong and open thier hearts and make them receptive to the to your message of God word.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I pray for God's armor to surround you and make you His messengers as you go out to the world to share his light. I pray He will deliver you and your group from any evil, and open the eyes and hearts of the people that hear you, as Paul's eyes were opened long ago. Godspeed.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

My Family Will Pray For You And Your Group To Have A Safe
And Successful Trip. God Bless You All


----------

